# my first cycle



## CIII (Jun 19, 2012)

whats up guys just wanted to post my cycle that my buddy pikiki has helped me put together.
going to be running a 12 week cycle starting around aug 1.

test e 250 1-12 weeks two pins a week at 250 monday and thrusday
Exemestane 25mg x 30ml - .5ml ed
was thinkin about addin in var the last six to eight weeks but i think i am going to wait till my next cycle

pct- 4 weeks
clomi-50mg ed
tamx-40mg ed x2 weeks then drop to 20mg for 2 weeks

some of my stats are
29yrs, 5'9.5, 215lbs, 
have been lifting for a few years on and off, diet is pretty clean for being deployed, will be able to have cleaner diet once i am back home

tell me what you guys think


----------



## PillarofBalance (Jun 19, 2012)

Looks like pikki taught you well... Happy growing to ya!


----------



## LeanHerm (Jun 19, 2012)

Ya brother looks good. Eat eat eat then eat again.


----------



## CIII (Jun 19, 2012)

thanks guys for the support


----------



## Pikiki (Jun 19, 2012)

I wll be watching you all the way....so listen to this guys here if they suggest you anyhting CIII. Ask questions here get involve with the group of guys that are part of this Family they will help you growth and learn.


----------



## CIII (Jun 20, 2012)

just wanted to show a pic of gear that i will be running


----------



## Hurt (Jun 20, 2012)

Nice, bread and butter first cycle.  Keep us updated!


----------



## CIII (Jun 20, 2012)

will do man


----------



## CIII (Jun 20, 2012)

what can i run during pct so that i dont lose to much of my gains


----------



## CIII (Jun 26, 2012)

hey guys was needing a lil help on something, i was wondering if anyone has heard of the pscrit pills niacin and if they would have any effect while on cycle


----------

